
China’s Nobel Peace Prize Problem - hardmaru
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion/2020/09/16/commentary/world-commentary/china-nobel-peace-prize/
======
vixen99
Wang also said “We don’t want to see anyone politicizing the Nobel Peace
Prize.” This was a nonsensical statement; since peace is a political
condition, a peace prize is intrinsically political.

